# مصطلحات عالم صناعة الاسفنج



## Eng.Foam (9 أبريل 2008)

A Glossary of POLYURETHANE INDUSTRY TERMS



http://www.edge-sweets.com/polyurethane-equipment/glossary/glossary.html​


----------



## بلدي (9 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور Eng.Foam


----------



## sas_kik (9 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم

اولا مشكور جدا على هذا الموقع 

لدى سؤال ان امكن وهو اعرف بان الاسفنج عالى الكثافة ( الصلب ) يصنع من iso cyanate + polyol بنسب متساوية تحت ضغط المكبس وبقدار من 38 الى 40 كيلو جرام للمتر المكعب 

فكيف تتم صناعة الاسفنج منخض الكثافة أ الهش ) ما هي المواد وما نسبتها وكيف

واكرر لكم الشكر


----------



## Eng.Foam (9 أبريل 2008)

ليس لدي خبرة كافية بالنسبة للاسفنج الصلب المستخدم كالواح عازلة .......... 


ام يا سيدي العزيز اذا تحدثنا عن الاسفنج المستخدم في الاثاث( متعدد البولي يرثان المرن) فالمعلومة غير دقيقه حيث من الصعب انتاج اسفنج بنسب متساوية للبوليول وال Tdi وكثافة ال 38 الى 40 فالنسبة التقريبة تساوي 25% Tdi مع 75% بوليول مع وجود عوامل محفزة و ماء.

واذا اردت تخفيض الكثافة فانه يكون على حساب زيادة نسبة ال Tdi وبالتاكيد ستحتاج الى تغير نسب المواد المساعدة والماء في حال غيرت الكثافة بزيادة او نقصان وتكون النسب متفاوته ..... فاذا تكلمنا عن كثافة 13 الى 15 فان نسبة ال Tdi سترتفع لتصل حوالي 38% .......... وهذا امر نسبي يتم تعديلة حسب المنتج عند عملية التجارب قبل البدء بانتاجه تجارياً ...........


----------



## eng-sh (26 نوفمبر 2008)

اريد معلومات عن صناعة الاسفنج بشكل عام اذا ممكن!!!!!!!!!!!!!! وشكرا


----------



## كوبرا_555 (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم .... 

الاخ Eng.Foam كيف حالك يا اخي اني التمس منك المساعده ...

انا صاحب معمل ( يدوي ) عندما اقوم بأنتاج اسفنج عالي الكثافه فأني لا اواجه اي مشكله ولدي المعادلة والكميات والنسب فعندما اصب تكون النتائج ممتازة ... ولكن المشاكل تبدأ عندما اريد انتاج كثافات ادنى ومع الاسف فان السوق يطلب الكثافات الادنى اكثر من الكثافات العالية وسأتلو عليك المعادلة التي استخدمها للصب الاسفنج الدرجة الاولي ( عالي الكثافة ) واطلب من المساعده في كيفية النزول بمستوى الكثافة واكون شاكرا لك جزيل الشكر ...


المعادلة :::: 

بوليول 59 كغم 
tdi 34 كغم 

سليكون 0.590 

t9 0.140 

امين 0.180 غم 

mc 2.400 

ماء 2.400 


وانتضر منك المساعدة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كوبرا_555 (29 يناير 2010)

لازلت انتظر الرد والمساعدة ....


----------



## Eng.Foam (31 يناير 2010)

> السلام عليكم ....
> 
> الاخ eng.foam كيف حالك يا اخي اني التمس منك المساعده ...
> 
> ...



الاخ كوبرا لكي تكون المساعدة بشكل اكبر ارجو ان لا تتردد بالاتصال بي لاني احتاج الكثير من المعلومات منك لكي اساعدك، تفضل بزيارة رسائل الزوار الخاصة بي لنتمكن من التوصل لطريقه يمكننا فيها الاتصال عبر الهاتف او المسنجر.


----------



## الشعاع الأبيض (31 يناير 2010)

Thanks alot my deer


----------



## الشعاع الأبيض (31 يناير 2010)

في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كوبرا_555 (8 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخ Eng.Foam وعلى جميع الاخوان .

انا عرضت موضوعي عليك بخصوص المقادير الخاصة بصناعة الاسفنج فأطلب منك وسيلة اتصال اذا امكن 
وقد تركت ايميلي برساله طريق رسائل الزورا لكن مع الاسف لم اجد رد .

وانتضر منك التواصل مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير ..

جزاك الله خير .


----------



## Eng.Foam (9 فبراير 2010)

بامكانك زيارة رسائل الزوار الخاصة بي، بانتظارك.


----------



## ~zoro~ (3 أبريل 2010)

انا مهندس انتاج وشغال فى خط انتاج الاسفنج ممكن ياجماعة اى كتب عن الموضوع ده بعد اذنكم


----------



## bader.m (24 أغسطس 2010)

سلام
حصلت علي كل معادلات الاسفنج لجميع الكثافات واي كثافه تحتاج لحجم قالب ثابت لصب اليدوي


----------



## Eng.Foam (24 أغسطس 2010)

> سلام
> حصلت علي كل معادلات الاسفنج لجميع الكثافات واي كثافه تحتاج لحجم قالب ثابت لصب اليدوي



السيد بدر ، ليس بالضرورة اذا حصلت على معادلة لتصنيع كثافه معينه أن يعني ذلك انها ناجحه ، واذا كانت ناجحه لا تعني انها من الممكن ان تلبي حاجة الزبائن فلربما اذا نجحت على سبيل المثال معادلة الكثافة 20 ان تكون بذات المواصفات التي يرغبها الزبون ! فلربما الاسفنج الذي نتج منها يكون ذو قساوة متدنيه ! 

وعليه يجب ان تصنع معادلة تتوافق و متطللبات السوق وليس معادلة تعطيك فقط كالكثافة التي تريد، بل يجب ان تعطيك الكثافه و القساوة و الانضغاطية و المرونه حسب ما يطلبه الزبون.

التوفيق للجميع و نصيحه من اخ لكم لا تستهينو بموضوع تصنيع لاسفنج.


----------



## امير كريم الشمري (5 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
رجاء ارجوالمساعده انااخوكم المهندس اميرالشمري 
ارجوالمساعده بابداء المساعده لشراء اوانشاء معمل اسفنج (دراسة جدوى+انواع المعامل من حيث الطاقه الانتاجيه وكافة الامورالاخرى+الموادالاوليه واسعارها والشركاة المورده لها)
انا اشكركم على محاولة ابداء المساعده
المهندس اميركريم الشمري


----------



## صبيحاوى (16 مارس 2011)

جزا الله خير الجزاء من يعين اخاه على حل مشاكله ونحن فى وقت العصر المادى...............


----------



## mohamed seddari (1 أغسطس 2011)

*رد*

يا اخ 
Eng.Foam
لما لا تتكرم وتقدم ولو معادلة بدل ما انت داخل تقول (الشغلة صعبة ومش بهد البساطة و اتصل بي) 
يااخي لو حاب تساعد اتكلم من خلال المنتدى ولو كنت حاب حاجة اخرى فانت حر 
بدل تهويل الامور على الناس


----------



## bader.m (25 أغسطس 2011)

المعادله التي انا متاكد
منها هي كثافه 14 
وهي كالاتي
بوليو 18 كيلو
تي دي اي15 كيلو
ماء 1.15كيلو
مثيلين كلورايد 3.2 كيلو
سيليكون .45. كيلو
امين 0.09 
t9=0.12 
اولا يوضع البوليو وخلط الماء مع 
ومده الخلط ممكن مع 4 دقايق الي 7
وبعد ذالك يضاف ال تي دي اي علي الخليط لمده لا تتجاوز من 3 الي 7 ثواني


----------



## bader.m (25 أغسطس 2011)

ياناس eng.foam
ليس عنده خبره كافيه بالاسفنج 
اكييييييييييييييييييييد


----------



## samirstar16 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكوم انا سمير من الجزائر ابحث عن المعادلات لصناعة الاسفنج من حيث كل الكثفات ارجو ان ترودو علي سواءلي و شكر


----------



## احمدلمهندس (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلامة عليكم اخواني الاعزاء 
عندي سؤال عن الوكلاء المختصين ببيع مادة البوليول و tdi في العراق


----------



## اسامة أحمد جاد (12 نوفمبر 2011)

هل من الممكن زيادة توضيح لصناعة الأسفنج ومعادلاته


----------



## اسامة أحمد جاد (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*استفسار*

هل من الممكن زيادة توضيح لصناعة الأسفنج ومعادلاته


----------



## redha1977 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

الاخ سمير الجزائري من اي ناحية انت


----------



## يوسف هاشم (23 أبريل 2013)

الاخ كوبر ممكن تتواصل معي


----------



## symantic (16 سبتمبر 2013)

كلامك صح ومن الاخر محدش فى المنتدى بيفيد فى عملية التصنيع كلة زى منت قولت تهويل للناس وبس واتمنى واللة حد يفيدنا فى معادلات الاسفنج


----------



## المهندس فؤاد جبار (17 يناير 2014)

موضوع رائع


----------



## madani2014 (9 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد
ارجوا ممن ليديه معلومات دقيقة عن كيفية تحضير اسفنج ذي كثافة 30 ارجوا افادتي بالاجابة الدقيقة وشكرا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (13 أكتوبر 2014)

عاشت الايادي ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## حميدالعيساوي (3 ديسمبر 2014)

سبحان وبحمده


----------



## AHMEDZAIN (3 يونيو 2015)

اي امين يصلح .... يعني مثلا تراي اثانول امين ...... والكمية الموجودة دي معناها 90 جم و بالنسبة لل تي دي 120جم ..... وما فترة التصلب......


----------



## يعقوب المهندس (15 أغسطس 2015)

السيد ENG foam السلام عليكم بالنسبه اللي انا مبتدا في صناعة الاسفنج هنا في العراق يطلبون احيانا انتاج اسفنج بالفلر ياريت لوفكرة بسيطه عن اضافة الفلر مع الاسفنج ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

